# Chinese Grafting Tool Update



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I've found a great, all plastic Chinese grafting tool at Glorybee:

http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_ProductDetail.cfm?PC=3&PSC=283&P=21803&Product_Name=tool,%20queen%20grafting&Token=69.145.49.76:{ts_2009-04-06_16:49:29}-506042


It appears to be an improvement on my favorite older plastic grafting tool. The action is much lighter and smoother. And the quality control is better. I ordered four of them and none of the tips require modifications to work.

Better yet! It's on sale for $1.25. Order several as the shipping is about $7.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw these the other day at Ruhl Bee in Oregon. They felt really nice in the hand.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Chef Isaac,

Yes, that stippling makes quite a difference. And the smaller spring really improves the action.

I've got a close up picture of one of them at the bottom of:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/grafting-tools/

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks BW. Shipping was 9.25 to the east coast for 20 of them. I'll give em a whirl.

If only somebody would make one with a microscope attached for those of us that are blind in one eye and can't see outta the other.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

What? - are they shipped from China? Shipping is getting ridiculous lately. With the weight of those, in a padded envelope, it should cost all of $3.00...


MM


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Go figure huh. Guess if you weigh it all out your loosing the sale price and getting shipping about right. 

So many companies make up their prices in shipping anymore. I shop shipping as much as sell price these days.

Still not a bad deal I figure after it's all washed out on the tools though.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bizzy: Glasses getting thicker these days?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah 

I recently went to have them checked. I didn't wear glasses prior. I didn't realize that my right eye is so fuzzy I can't hardly read anything at any distance. My left is hardly bad at all. All I knew was that I had a hard time with small objects and reading on the computer. Not to mention I can't see 2 day old larva in jelly at all!

They got me fixed up with new glasses now and after tripping over my own feet and getting used to tunnel vision for a couple of weeks, I'm ready to get to some grafting now!!  Maybe I won't be cramming these new tools through the back side of the comb!


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks just orderd 7


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

*needle with magnifying glass*



Bizzybee said:


> Yeah
> 
> I recently went to have them checked. I didn't wear glasses prior. I didn't realize that my right eye is so fuzzy I can't hardly read anything at any distance. My left is hardly bad at all. All I knew was that I had a hard time with small objects and reading on the computer. Not to mention I can't see 2 day old larva in jelly at all!


I used a normal grafting needle with an attacked magnifying glass. I don't know if it is available in USA too. If not you can get a simple plastic magnifying glass and then modify it to the needle.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Don't think I haven't thought about it. It's been very frustrating not being able to see well. Think I'm good to go now?!

The Chinese tool hasn't been one of my favorites in the past. I prefer the German tool but I'm always willing to try, try, try and try again. 

Always have liked a good challenge!


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

*Grafting needle with glass*

I used a normal grafting needle with an attacked magnifying glass.

Walter Kelley Page 30 Cat#296 $20.75


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Now thats news you can use. Thanks Dennis.:applause:
The Chinese tool is the only one I can use with my eyes closed (well almost).


----------

